
Sliding airline seats speed up boarding and departing planes - stretchwithme
http://www.businessinsider.com/sliding-airline-seats-speed-up-boarding-departing-planes-2016-6
======
stretchwithme
Everybody wins.

~~~
informatimago
Is it better than other loading schemes?

[https://www.maa.org/external_archive/devlin/devlin_05_06.htm...](https://www.maa.org/external_archive/devlin/devlin_05_06.html)

Probably it can help, but I've got the impression that it's not the narrowness
of the corridor that is the main obstacle to a fast loading.

Also, notice that as soon as the middle seat is used, the seats take again
their normal space. If you don't load the plane from the back, the corridor
will revert to its narrow width very quickly, long before a significant
proportion of passengers have loaded.

Since one of the fastest loading scheme is to load from the back, but in
alternate modulo 3 rows, the seats would take the whole space before 1/3+1/9 =
44.4...% is loaded.

~~~
stretchwithme
Narrowness of the corridor is a huge factor. You can't pass people as they are
lifting their bags or moving slowly. But a wheelchair could go down aisles
this wide.

And this innovation is really independent of what loading scheme you use.
Whoever wants to sit on the middle or aisle seat can wait on the aisle seat
before it is moved into its final position before sitting in the seat of their
choice.

